# Hygro pinatifidia



## Sk3lly (7 May 2015)

Hello guys/girls...

I am very sorry to put this very simple question out to you very knowledgable people. My hygro pinat has always been pretty slow growing in my tank. Which is not really the problem as its pretty healthy generally. 

My question is to do with pruning....  

Once cut, will the stem grow two new stems from the highest remaining node or does this plant do best by pulling and being cut then replanted??

Any tips and hindsight on this plant will be much appreciated. 
Thanks a lot



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (7 May 2015)

Hi all, 





Sk3lly said:


> Once cut, will the stem grow two new stems from the highest remaining node


Should do. You can just re-plant the top cutting. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Mick.Dk (7 May 2015)

Hyg pinnatifida is a little different to most Hygro's, in that it will (in proper light and good health) grow horizontal new shoots. By cutting up-right stems (that are often taking dominance on the plant) a somewhat "flat and broad" appearance can be achieved. Leaves will usually be a little smaller on these horizontal growing stems. Many find this growth-habit very desirable, instead of up-right "palm-like" growing stems.
Sooner or later the plant will produce one or more dominant up-right shoots again. These can be cut low, to maintain the broad appearance.
- this is a good example of how important your trimming can be, to appearance of a plant..........


----------



## BigTom (7 May 2015)

What Mick said.


----------



## parotet (7 May 2015)

BigTom said:


> What Mick said.


It seems he knows something about aquatic plants, isn't it? 

Jordi


----------



## Konrad Michalski (7 May 2015)

It all depends of what result you want to achieve. I'm always aiming to get something like on the below movie. I know I shouldn't be using it but hopefully the owner won't get angry. 
Worth to watch a whole movie but a short bit about pinnatifida starts in 00:59s. 

I hope that will make it clear for you.


----------



## Sk3lly (7 May 2015)

Thank you for all your help guys. Some real useful info here for me.

Konrad good to see you comment. Your hygro pinat you sent is still going strong. I guess the look im after is similar to that of the video. I think i need to learn to be more ruthless with my scissors.  Im scared to cutback like the experienced guys. 

Oh and i wish my tank maintenance looked that simple!! Geez i end up with water everywhere lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konrad Michalski (8 May 2015)

Don't be scared just cut them short and you will get fresh growths. Replant the tops and do it all over again. Then it tends to stay a bit lower.


----------



## Sk3lly (8 May 2015)

Can i also ask on the back of this, how is blyxa japonica best trimmed?? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konrad Michalski (8 May 2015)

Sk3lly said:


> Can i also ask on the back of this, how is blyxa japonica best trimmed?? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't try to trim blyxa. Just let it grow and cut off the new stems where needed or remove a whole "branch" and replant whatever needed to cover unwanted gaps. I heard some people were trimming it but I just can't imagine how.


----------



## Sk3lly (8 May 2015)

Konrad Michalski said:


> I wouldn't try to trim blyxa. Just let it grow and cut off the new stems where needed or remove a whole "branch" and replant whatever needed to cover unwanted gaps. I heard some people were trimming it but I just can't imagine how.


I just been pulling, cutting the new growth and replanting. Binning the old part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konrad Michalski (8 May 2015)

Good enough apart from binning old parts. Blyxa is always in fairly high demand and sells quickly for a reasonable price so why not to make some money?


----------



## Sk3lly (8 May 2015)

Konrad Michalski said:


> Good enough apart from binning old parts. Blyxa is always in fairly high demand and sells quickly for a reasonable price so why not to make some money?


I suppose i should do really. Got quite a lot at the moment and im trying to clear space for a hygro pinat forest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

